# HDMI and 3d glasses decision help!!



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

I am plannin to buy this hdmi cable
http://www.amazon.in/Aurum-Ultra-Series-Ethernet-Certified/dp/B0050K0E1U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393906561&sr=8-1&keywords=40+feet+hdmi+cable

and these 3d glasses
http://www.sainsonic.com/3d-active-glasses/3d-for-dlp/for-optoma/144hz-button-battery-powered-3d-active-shutter-glasses-for-benq-optoma-acer-sharp-mitsubishi-projector.html 

for my 
denon 1713---->optoma H180X
please suggest if i have any other better option in relatively same price range


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

what country are you located in?


----------



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

India..


----------



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

ordered sainsonic 3d glasses battery powered one
and 15 meter hdmi cable of MX make


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

they both look solid enough. should work for you


----------

